# Lunch: 13.10.05 : Manchester Cntr [ish]?



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## chio (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll see what I can do. Might be able to make it for an hour or so


----------



## Stevil (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't you mean dinner?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2005)

*sigh*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can do. Might be able to make it for an hour or so


 kewl-you got my number?


----------



## chio (Oct 12, 2005)

Disappeared into the ether, I'm afraid. PM me


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 13, 2005)

not going for lunch now

Chio-wooks - PM's


----------

